# Seasond RPer and GM seeking Gamers in Johnstown PA



## dogstar02 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey all. I've recently relocated to Johnstown PA and I'm looking to connect with some gamers. I've been a roleplayer for the better part of 18 years and have lots of experience as a GM and a player. Thanks for any help you can offer.

Cheers,

dogstar


----------



## MichaelH (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Dogstar.  I live a little northwest of Pittsburgh.  About a good hour and a half from Johnstown.  I could probably travel that distance once a month for a game if that is not too much time between sessions.  Of course, I would prefer a longer session if it's only once per month and given the travel time.

Let me know if you get a group together that could play once per month.  I can play or DM.  My email is meh85@verizon.net


----------



## Blastin (Aug 11, 2004)

Dogstar....we have agroup in Altoona/duncansville area...about 30-40 min from you. If that's not too far give me a yell. Blastin at American on Line dot com.


----------

